# सामान्य मंच > वैदिक ज्योतिष जिज्ञासा >  वास्तु शास्त्र

## uttarakhandi

*दोस्तों मैं अपने रहने के लिए एक माकन बनवाना चाहता हूँ क्या इस फोरम के सम्मानित सदस्य मेरे घर  के संभावित नक़्शे को वास्तु के अनुसार परख कर सुझाव दे सकते है ?*

----------


## Aeolian

न लम्बाई 
न चौड़ाई 
न लोकेशन 
उत्तराखंडी जी आप कुछ विवरण तो दीजिये। 
मंच में तमाम भड्डरी हैं वे आपको तुरंत सलाह देंगे।

----------


## uttarakhandi

दोस्त, 


मैंने सोचा पहले साथियो से पूछ लूँ। ……  फिर जैसा साथियों की सम्मति होगी वैसा करूँगा

----------


## uttarakhandi

प्लाट साइज आयताकार है

----------


## uttarakhandi

प्लाट पूर्व दक्षिण दिशा की तरफ है।  पूर्व की और ज्यादा है।

----------


## donsplender

> प्लाट पूर्व दक्षिण दिशा की तरफ है।  पूर्व की और ज्यादा है।


मित्र अपने प्लाट पर कम्पास लेकर जाओ और वास्तविक उत्तर—दक्षिण दिशा आपके नक्शे में मेन्शन करो तो ही वास्तु सम्बन्धि सही टिप्पणी मिल पायेगी ! दिशा

----------

